# Octagon Pier



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Broke away for a morning out at the octagon pier. I got there at 6:00 and found out that I didnt have any leaders, so I fished with long shank hooks. The bait was tough to find at first, but at about 7:30 they started schooling. I ended my day with 3 spanish and 1 legal snapper. I had so many cut off that I went through my entire package of hooks. I lost a HUGE one. Looked like a Spanish, but maybe it was asmall king.Fought him for about 10 minutes to get it in, then I walked it back down the pier to snatch it up, and it spit the damn hook!! The knife in the pic is 12"


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

DAMN SON!!!! those r some smoker spaniards


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

the one I lost was SOOOOOO much bigger. I nearly got spooled


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

it coulda been a king.. theyre startin to work up in the bays now


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

It looked like a Spanish, but IT may have been a juvenile King. It sure was BIG to be a spanish though it looked just like one. About 5 other guys saw it, and they couldnt agree on which is was. If it was a King, it was keeper. Which ever, it was a tough fight on 10lb line.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

were u using lys?


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

yep. Freelined


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

was there a lot of people out?


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

oh, there was me, a man and his son this morning at day break. Then a guy came with three girls, but left quickly. Then about 3 or 4 mullet guys showed up. So not crowded at all


----------

